# Want to set up a refugium/sump



## Brendle (Feb 18, 2014)

Howdy,

I own a Red Sea Max 130D, which is the 29gal model. I am really interested in putting a refugium under the cabinet, but I have no idea how to start. I've been reading a bit about it, but I am really confused.

Firstly, I don't think I can drill this tank because I read a forum saying that it was tempered glass and wouldn't respond well to drilling. Secondly, I've seen pictures of people that HAVE drilled their red sea max... So that is confusing to me, anyone that had actually done it I would love to talk to.

Thirdly, I understand there seems to be a controversy on the hang on back overflow topic. My dad tells me that 40 years ago it was a great way to FOR SURE flood your apartment. There seem to be claims now that modern ones (or specific models) tend to not have this problem. Can anyone shed some light on this for me?

Fourthly, if there are any RSM owners (or anything similar) that have actually got a refugium going I would really like to hear how or see pictures.

Thanks in advance for all your help.

Below is a link to a youtube video with a great 3d model of the tank - in case anyone is unfamiliar.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm not user about your tank but I had a Biocube that I had drilled from the back (as I recall, the bottom was supposed to be tempered.) and there was no issues drilling it that way. I even had a custom acrylic sump made to fit into the stand. I'd defer to threads on nano reef or Reefcentral for real world experience as the manufacturer will always discourage any mods to their design.


----------

